# Thanks.



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

I'd just like to say thanks to John for looking at the scratch on my windscreen, proving that a product could be used to repair it, and general advice given.

I'm looking forward to using the Dodo Juice products that I was also supplied.

Top service! :thumb:


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, it was great to meet you on Saturday  

If you need any more help with products feel free to pop in, were open again this Saturday. 

Cheers, 

John


----------

